# Got Boyd back!



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey everyone! I have had an exciting past 6 weeks, found a guy to construct a loft for me at a great price so I got Boyd back today. Found out he is a roller so I got a female roller for him and a pair of archangels. The problem is Boyd is going after his new girlfriend and pecking/biting her just horrible, I seperated him. He has always been kind of rough and a bully but this poor hen just takes it, I worry about her getting seriously injured. The archangels seem to get out of his way quickly so they may be ok. I would love some advise on how to best curb this behavior and if you have ever had a cock really hurt a hen. Right now they are seperated by chicken wire so they can see each other.
I will attach a pic of the loft before finished..................
thanks all!!!!!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

No advise?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Roxy,

I don't see any pictures that are supposedly attached! Is this one of those newfangled invisible lofts (so raptors can't see them)?

Well, anyway, my comments are attached (betcha can't see 'em). LOL

Larry


*Added later:* Well, I can't view *bluedingo*'s attached pictures either, so maybe it's the server or internet overload or whatever (I'm in Cologne, Germany).


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

lol..really? I see the loft underneath my post here...............strange.
Thanks for the reply, I would really like some direction socializing him, seems he grew up with only humans so doesn't know how to respect other birds!!! anyone experience this? How did you get harmony & peace with an aggressive cock?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't allow him access to the whole coop and all the cubbies-especially before you introduce any new birds in the new coop, as he will think he owns them all and will play boss. Get another male that can stand up to him and give him some competition. Also, make sure they all have plenty of room.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

thank you for your tips. I will do that. The loft is 4x6, walk in, that should be room enough for 4 (2 pairs), right? I am hoping the male archangel puts him in his place, they aren't as timid as the roller hen. I am keeping Boyd in a seperate space for now.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I am keeping Boyd in a seperate space for now.


Good luck with the aggressive male. I hope it does work out and he probably does need a good buut kicking form the other.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks' definition of "aggressive" is ATTITUDE! Of course, for now, I'm his only mate and he does his beak strikes and wing fus whenever the mood - uh - strikes him. 

He DID attack Dom when he first met him! Dom came running up as if Squeaks was his long lost friend! Squeaks saw him coming, waited until he was within striking distance and grabbed his neck. Of course, all the while growling, "This is MY house! GET OUT!" 

I never saw pigeons fight before and Squeaks was giving no quarter! I separated them, neither the worse for wear and now keep them apart! 

Then, again, Gimie isn't exactly kind, at times, to Dom either! She will really grab him and hang on for awhile. Of course, Dom is quite the vocal one and maybe she just wants him to keep his beak shut! 

*sigh* pigeon politics/personalities! Never a dull moment! 

Still to come...WoeBeGone, a lovely Tortoise-shell WOE Tumbler hen who will join the group after her Vet re-check on Halloween. Stay tuned... 

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Some people use "bully bands"; you put a plastic band around each leg with a rubber band attached to each band, and twist the rubber band in the middle. Just keyword search for bully and it should pop up. I understand you only have to use this for a few days and then the behavior is remedied.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

When I introduced a new bird in my loft that bird got pecked on by the whole team. Maybe they were establishing a pecking order? It stopped in the end couple of days later.

If it is bullying, then that rubber band technique does work. I tried it and it worked. A super bully, however, will be go back bullying a week later. When that bully bird of mine encountered a bigger, stronger than him, he officially stop. No more bullying. The winner happened to be my most favorite male and very calm bird so my loft is now quiet.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Roxy,

Today i could see the photo of your loft. Maybe internet "pipes' here heavily loaded yesterday evening. However, still can't see enlarged photos of "Meet Miss Martha" thread, in Maggie/Lady Tarheel's album.

One German lady, Christa, who keeps an aviary of disabled and rescued and retired pigeons, keeps every newcomer in its own cubicle for the first day so that it feels safe in its "own" territory, then throws a party (lots of extra goodies) for the whole loft. Everyone is curious to meet the newcomer.

She does have some problems, though. One malnourished squeaker I found at the Duisdorf main train station and brought to her, *Deuce von Duisdorf*, who had a broken hip and couldn't walk properly, was pecked on by the others. She could only let him mingle while she was there. Later his right leg had to be amputated,and he gets around just fine, but still gets pecked on and still has to be kept apart. She also has a blind pigeon, *Johannes*, who has his own small rabbit hutch type of cage on the floor, who has sired several babies, and whose mate flies outside the loft daily.

Just a thought (I don't have a loft or aviary, only have the occasional rescued street pigeon): maybe the bully feels insecure for some reason. Seems to me many human bullies as kids are the ones who are not the brightest, only they are bigger, perhaps have a family history of bullying as a way of solving problems and expressing themselves, and maybe are "mentally bullied" or threatened by the smarter kids. 

Larry


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks everyone for the advise. Larry, that is an interesting way to think about it. I really do think Boyd is a bully because he was raised around only ppl and doesn't know how to be polite with birds...like a puppy that was taken from mom too soon, kinda. 
I realize now I need to seperate and watch them. I am happy to have him back, I missed him...he is my heart. I have a lot going on in 3d life but don't want to live without him. Just think, finding a pigeon on the road has prompted all of this!


----------

